# Bianchi 928 05 or Giant TCR OC2?



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

All,

The price on both of these bikes is nearly the same and I have ridden both bikes. I was surprised at the benefits of carbon over my old steel frame; I can clearly see how carbon would really help on a long ride over rural highways in various states of disrepair.

The Bianchi has veloce and campy vento wheels. The giant has Ultegra and Mavic Aksium wheels.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

twh1000 said:


> All,
> 
> The price on both of these bikes is nearly the same and I have ridden both bikes. I was surprised at the benefits of carbon over my old steel frame; I can clearly see how carbon would really help on a long ride over rural highways in various states of disrepair.
> 
> ...


I would go for Bianchi for purely subjective reasons. It's italian built with italian componentry. That said, I don't hold anything Giant with Ultegra either.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

I actually just bought a Bianchi 928 Luna last week and cannot be happier with it! I have put about three hundred km on it so far and I have to say that it rides like a dream. I also agree with nenad that the Italian on Italian combo cannot be beat as well, there is just something about hand made Italian frames...


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

i'd go for the "bianchi"...

however if you where to post this in the Giant forum, you'd probably get the opposite answer. crazy? who would have thought?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Both are great bikes, but the Bianchi definitely has a "less-seen bling factor". The real decision will be on sizing. The wierd thing about Giants is the lack of sizing (adjusting from stem and post, etc.). I owned a TCR 2 a few years back and while it was a great bike for the money, I fit JUST BETWEEN the medium and the large. 

If you have not already done so, and do not have experience with campy, take it for an extended ride. You will notice differences from shimano. I definitely prefer it and made a concious decision before my last purchase to get something that I felt passionate about and to go Campy. I had it before, and missed it since losing it.

Look at it this way: How lucky are you to need to choose between these two bikes? You really can't go wrong.

Good luck!


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I went from the Giant to the Bianchi. Bianchi was a great bike, but I ended up with a Spanish bike and Japanese, Italian and French components.

I chose the Orbea Onix because the ride was outstanding. I have been pleased with the Shimano Ultegra. I like the ergonomics of the Shimano, but I did really like the thumb control on the campy.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey, congratulations on the new bike!

The cool thing these days is that its pretty easy to get a great bike. Everybody has their own personal preferences. Enjoy!


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

What was the price on the 928? Included components?


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

*Well, let's see...*

All in all I paid about 2100 euro (I live in Germany) on mine, and that was with a full Centaur gruppo and Eurus wheels. I have already upgraded to some Record parts (and will most likely continue with this transition) though, so the price will most likely go up a bit. I am not really sure what something like this would run in the states, simply because I have not lived there for about seven years now. Hope this helps...

Ben


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

My LBS was selling a 2005 928 for 1900 with Veloce.


----------

